# The Split Birth of New Scheiss Dollar



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Jim Willie talks about the dollar splitting into two currencies, one foreign and one domestic. He talks about the end of the petrodollar system and America's collapse into becoming a third world nation.

Very long article by Jim Willie. Here's some of it:

http://news.goldseek.com/Golden*******/1392039918.php

*The United States is fast racking up characteristics of a Third World nation. Its finances are Third World. Its president is Third World. Its banking integrity is Third World. Its absent industry is Third World. Its decaying cities are Third World.* It urgently begs for a Third World currency, but that is soon to be remedied. The nation has been a freeloader on the global reserve currency for too long. That is about to end. For the last three years, the United States has been living in a fairy tale with bailouts from the vast bond monetization. The Quantitative Easing with its amplified bond purchases and hidden channels to disguise higher volumes has been operating as an historically unprecedented Wall Street bailout and Fannie Mae fraud recycle room. Pressures are building. The USDollar held in foreign jurisdictions is beyond the legal authority of the USGovt, which cannot continue covering its debts with inflation spew in the grandest heretic experiment in history. The solution within the global currency reset is the launch of the new American Dollar, for its own usage, no longer a global reserve currency.

Given its wretched fundamentals, it earns the name of Scheiss Dollar. Those familiar with the German language recognize it as the Shit Dollar. It will be stowed high in transit, true to the colonial application of shipping manure that gave off gas. S.H.I.T. was a warning to beware of gas explosions from lanterns on ships transporting the fertilizer agent. The current USDollar is not just giving off excess gas for global banking system flatulence. Its gas has produced vast insolvency in the banking systems of many nations. The air pockets in circulatory systems have caused widespread cardiac arrest. The higher cost structure, primarily felt in food prices and energy prices, but also in material prices, has resulted in diminished profitability and a ruinous retirement of capital. The capital destruction must be halted, going hand in hand with global recession. Foreign nations demand a new solution and quickly. Thus the Global Currency Reset, within which the new Scheiss Dollar will be launched.

INSURMOUNTABLE PRESSURES BUILD
*As the world moves away from the USDollar, it will avoid the USTreasury Bond in banking reserve function. The world will settle trade outside the USDollar on a rapidly growing basis. The result will be a shock to the USeconomy with fast rising prices.* Alternative systems will move toward other currencies in trade settlement, like the Chinese Yuan and Gold bullion. The USFed will compensate by printing money to cover the USTBond selloff, dumping, divestiture, and indirect exchange. Only when the foreign suppliers do not want USDollars will the problem hit the United States like a financial hurricane.

The USFed response will trigger two events: a separate dollar from a split, and the ravage of price inflation. Not monetary inflation but rather a currency crisis will slam the United States. Powerful dynamics inside the United States and outside the United States will result in split birth of a new Scheiss Dollar for domestic usage, but also a flood of foreign USDollars converted to Gold bullion. The Scheiss Dollar will suffer from a sequence of devaluations. The conversion of USTBonds and other sovereign bonds to gold will gain momentum to change the face of the world. The Gold Standard lies directly ahead. In fact, the Global Currency Reset has a more appropriate name in the Return to the Gold Standard.

The pressures internal and external to the United States will force drastic action. The USGovt must defend against a growing tide of USTreasury Bond dumping and absent demand for USTreasury Bonds, both hitting simultaneously. The USFed cannot solve the imbalance and fill the gaps, by means of endless monetary hyper inflation. The USGovt must make a new Domestic Dollar, and devalue it in order to assure supply to the import dependent USEconomy. *Neither the financial so-called experts nor the US maestros will not anticipate how deeply they will have to devalue the New Scheiss Dollar. The ******* estimates between 50% and 60% in at least two steps, probably more. The result will be well over 100% price inflation.* See Venezuela for an example that made up for two decades of abuse. Also, the US maestros have misjudged the oil supply from the Bakken region, misjudged the natural gas supply from Shale projects, while contaminating the US-based water supply table.

The USFed must halt its hyper monetary inflation, since it is wrecking the global financial markets and ruining capital on a grand scale. No more can the central bank cover the sold and dumped USTreasury Bonds with newly printed money. So they lie about tapering, after a failed experiment last year. The QE volume is increasing, not decreasing. Monetary inflation is a cancer, always has been, always will be. To call it the New Normal is national suicide. The three years of QE bond monetization have created the high pressure factor in the massive vortex. As the global trade is settled more outside the USDollar, far fewer USTreasury Bonds will be accumulated by foreign trade players. In fact, a whirlwind of USTBonds will be sold off during a grand divestiture, often called diversification. As the USDollar goes out of favor in trade, the United States will have a tremendous new challenge.

Being a massive importer, the USEconomy must find a means of paying for the huge volume of incoming supply. This is precisely how the USDollar will undergo its crisis. Events will go out of control. The USGovt must find a way to devalue its USDollar currency, and stop printing new USDollars. During the next chapter, foreigners will begin refusing USD in trade while selling its USTBond shelves from their banking systems. The sales dump will form the low pressure factor of the massive vortex. The hurricane is gathering force from the high pressure of central bank monetary growth, combined simultaneously with the low pressure of foreign dumping. Add to the intense pressures the economic damage from capital destruction, which raises sovereign government deficits that must be financed.

VICIOUS CYCLE & DOWNWARD SPIRAL
The USFed response will be to print money to cover the sales of USTBonds, but done with a discount which has already begun in force. The debasement of the USD from rampant money supply growth will exacerbate the situation. Foreign USTBond holders will rush to sell more, thus fueling the downward spiral. The USFed will print even more money to compensate in the bond monetization, probably done in hidden fashion to hide the monstrous QE volume increase. Then comes the full blown currency crisis, which in my view will result in a currency split. The USGovt with its USFed masters will decide to split the currency. They will tell the foreigners that the external USDollars retain value, but a new Scheiss Dollar (aka Shit Dollar) will be distributed in order to pay for imports from foreign suppliers. It will be devaluated, in order to encourage its acceptance and to assure incoming supply. The foreign USTBond selling will slow down, and even halt, only when the USFed promises to redeem with original USTBonds in cash. The foreigners will use the cash to buy other major currencies and Gold Bullion, and certainly not swap into the new Republic Shit Dollar.

On the domestic front, the new split Scheiss Dollar will face a huge problem of its own. The USGovt deficits must be covered, and the foreigners will continue not to purchase the USTBonds. They already do not bid at USTreasury auctions. They already are shedding them en masse, as their divestitute continues like a rampaging storm. Marginal factors will dominate. The enormous new supply and absent demand within the US walls will result in severe devaluation. The USTreasury Bonds will offer a higher yield with a lower currency value, in order to attract foreign buyers again for its toxic Third World debt. Expect probably a devaluation of the Scheiss Dollar with a first sudden quantum step like 30% down. When it finally trades more freely like in the FOREX open market introduction, it should suffer another quantum step down. Such launch will be traumatic, loaded with shock, and begin the sweeping perception of Third World America in an outbreak of reality.

The loss of US industry will become a major point of discussion and debate, the focus on attracting it back. Harsh blame will be given for decisions to move industry to the Pacific Rim, then to China. More likely the open trading could result in 10% decline per month for a while, with ugly quantum jumps. In the end, the internal domestic newly split Scheiss Dollar could be devaluated by up to 70%. That is exactly what it deserves, in response to annual 1 $trillion government deficits, annual $400 to $500 billion trade deficits, a newly arrived higher Current Account Deficit from the global USTBond selloff, a grossly inadequate industrial base, wrecked financial markets, and deep corruption broadly across the top echelons, with a clear double standard in legal prosecution for $trillion crime. The symptoms are recognized as Third World. Commercial colonization will hit the US shores, a process also already begun.

Five key important points dominate the global landscape like a gigantic billboard.

1) QE to Infinity is being recognized, the Taper Talk widely seen as a ruse and propaganda to defend the broken USDollar, another turn in the road.
2) The Geneva Iran Talks can be better described as the Petro-Dollar Surrender Talks, another turn in the road.
3) The Boyz might misjudge that the derivatives can prevent a powerful breakout above the critical 3.0% and toward the 3.7% target, as the London Whale incident was a turn in the road.
4) The Indirect Exchange seen in broad USTBond dumping is a new dangerous disruptive trend, yet another turn in the road.
5) The pension and bond funds as well as insurance sector demand higher bond yields for carry income, a breakdown coming.


----------

